# One gun to do it all?



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope! not one or even three, says the author of this article.

Why ?One Gun? or ?Three Guns? for TSHTF Is a Bad Idea | AllOutdoor.com

He lays out the reason for having more than one or even three guns. At different times during the course of a major SHTF situation (from onset to conclusion), different types of guns will be more or less useful. I agree.

While I see a major SHTF situation as following a trajectory, the author sees it as three phases which he names. I think breaking it down into distinct periods of time and activity may help people get a better feel for what to expect.

I thought it was a good read, enjoy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent article, thanks Seneca for posting.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, "Diversify Son, Diversify"!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Nope! not one or even three, says the author of this article.
> 
> Why ?One Gun? or ?Three Guns? for TSHTF Is a Bad Idea | AllOutdoor.com
> 
> ...


It was a good read. He could be completely wrong about the phases and still be right on his main point that you need a variety of guns for different purposes.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

A good article. I can tell just how good it is because of how much the author agrees with my own views on the possible scenario.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

How can you go wrong with more!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad someone came to the same conclusion I did....one will never get it done. More is good, more is better, and even more better then that.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> How can you go wrong with more!


You can go wrong with more if you neglect other aspects of you preparations to buy more more more. All things in moderation and due time. However if your preps continue to grow evenly then sure more is always better.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Like anything else, when you have a single tool to do everything, it is not outstanding at any one thing. It ends up being one big compromise and will be found lacking in many situations.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

There is one gun that does matter more than any other. And that is the one that you have with you - on your person - 24/7. It's the one and only one that will ensure that you get back to the rest of your weapons not to mention back to your retreat.

If the gun that you have on you 24/7 is a small 32 or 38 revolver or auto, then by all means practice with it and religiously keep it on you at all times - or at the very least within arms length


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yet! the "if you can only have one gun" threads persist! Every time I see one I shake my head. The silver lining in these one gun threads is that we get an opportunity to explain why one gun isn't going to work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guns buy more, buy different, buy often and buy quality when you can.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My question is why he uses a regular wheel burrow instead of a tactical wheel burrow. :arrow:

I did like the article. But I don't see the need for 20 different firearms in 20 different calibers.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My question is why he uses a regular wheel burrow instead of a tactical wheel burrow. :arrow:
> 
> I did like the article. But I don't see the need for 20 different firearms in 20 different calibers.


There is no difference between a regular wheel barrow and a tactical wheel barrow except for the cosmetics and a flashlight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My desire to own Firearms has little to do with need. I am sure there are many that would love to tie ownership to need.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> There is no difference between a regular wheel barrow and a tactical wheel barrow except for the cosmetics and a flashlight.


Darn, I thought there was a gun mount somewhere on it. :staff:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Darn, I thought there was a gun mount somewhere on it. :staff:


 That will cost and extra 19.95 in Black or 29.95 in camo. N/A in CA or East coast. A bag of twister ties will be supplied in those states. With no instruction on how to use them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

.....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect the "one gun" desire is mostly based around people who intend to flee from the cities. In that case one gun with lightweight ammo may be the best choice for humping on your back.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My question is why he uses a regular wheel burrow instead of a tactical wheel burrow. ...


Just today I was looking at a no-flat tyre for my wheel barrow (I shit you not), mostly because I'm sick of fixing tubes, but hey, in SHTF it might save the day as a bad guy couldn't shoot your tyre flat 

Great article BTW.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

graynomad said:


> Just today I was looking at a no-flat tyre for my wheel barrow (I shit you not), mostly because I'm sick of fixing tubes, but hey, in SHTF it might save the day as a bad guy couldn't shoot your tyre flat
> 
> Great article BTW.


Did anyone else notice the author recommended a Glock 17 :bow: and not a 1911 45:68:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its a good thing to have a variety of firearms.every tool has a certain job.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Ya just can't have enough guns. Proper tools for different jobs. Roy


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Did anyone else notice the author recommended a Glock 17 :bow: and not a 1911 45:68:


Probably just a personal preference.

What I noticed most, was the importance he placed on having a concealed handgun in the early stages of a SHTF situation. I agree, open carry while authorities are attempting to reestablish order/control is a sure to bring some unwanted attention.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I think every prepper should have at least these 5 firearms in their arsenal:

1) An accurate high velocity hunting/sniper rifle chambered in one of the common hunting calibers (.270 Winchester, 30-30, .308, 30-06, 7mm Rem mag, .300 Win Mag, etc.) with a high quality scope.

2) A reliable 12 gauge shotgun. 

3) A reliable, accurate .22 LR rifle.

4) A high capacity, semi-auto pistol chambered in one of the common military/law enforcement calibers (9mm Luger, .45 ACP, .40 SW, etc.)

5) A high capacity (magazine fed), semi-automatic rifle chambered in one of the common military calibers (5.56/.223, 7.62 x 39, 5.45 x 39, 7.62 x 51/.308, etc.).


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> I think every prepper should have at least these 5 firearms in their arsenal:
> 
> 1) An accurate high velocity hunting/sniper rifle chambered in one of the common hunting calibers (.270 Winchester, 30-30, .308, 30-06, 7mm Rem mag, .300 Win Mag, etc.) with a high quality scope.
> 
> ...


1) CHECK!

2)CHECK

3)CHECK

4) CHECK

5)........ On my "next" list

Two of these ain't like the other.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like some well rounded recommendations for the prepper arsenal. Thanks. Believe we have the bases covered at our house..except for number 5 which circumstances currently dictates the role to be filled with a lever action .30-30..even though the sniper hunting rifle is semi auto in 7 mm mag..it appears to only hold 4 rounds counting one up the snout.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

kevincali said:


> 1) CHECK!
> 
> 2)CHECK
> 
> ...


Mighty handsome assemblage. Good job.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

kevincali said:


> View attachment 10204


Now that's a good looking family!



kevincali said:


> 5)........ On my "next" list


What were you thinking of getting for your #5?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> Now that's a good looking family!
> 
> What were you thinking of getting for your #5?


Thanks! Yeah, most of the family was adopted in the last 8 months, so we're still getting to know each other. The 2 rifles on the right are pellet guns. I traded my old lawnmower for the one with the scope. Doesn't kill anything, so I'm trying a heavier pellet to slow the FPS down.

The pump action on the bottom is 5mm and will be going to a friend.

I have tried to choose my firearm purchases carefully because 
1) firearms here in California seem to be more expensive
2) I don't have THAT much money, so each purchase HAS to count. 
3) One gun does not and can not do the job of many. Jack of all trades, master of none!

Could I have picked better/differently? Sure. But I looked far and hard for something "worth" buying. In other words, great shape, cheap price, availability, ammo availability etc.

As far as my next purchase, I'm thinking of an AR platform. I'm moving out of California, so I will wait until then to make the purchase.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like some well rounded recommendations for the prepper arsenal. Thanks. Believe we have the bases covered at our house..except for number 5 which circumstances currently dictates the role to be filled with a lever action .30-30..even though the sniper hunting rifle is semi auto in 7 mm mag..it appears to only hold 4 rounds counting one up the snout.


"Number 5's" are often the last items preppers add to their arsenals. A lot of preppers have numbers 1-3 by default...most well-bred country boys leave the womb with a squirrel gun (.22 LR), a hunting rifle, and a 12. gauge shotgun already in hand. High capacity pistols and black guns are often later procurements.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

T


Charles Martel said:


> I think every prepper should have at least these 5 firearms in their arsenal:
> 
> 1) An accurate high velocity hunting/sniper rifle chambered in one of the common hunting calibers (.270 Winchester, 30-30, .308, 30-06, 7mm Rem mag, .300 Win Mag, etc.) with a high quality scope.
> 
> ...


Multiples of everything on the list except #3. That's next. Thanks


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Check to all!...include a .38 spl pistol too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is a photo of my babies...not that yall aint prob sick of seeing em..lol.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

My basic requirement would be a 9 or .45 handgun, a 12 ga shotgun, a semi auto tactical rifle, a hunting rifle and a .22 rifle. That's five.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

good read, I have to agree alot what he said. He has good choices on several items he talked about.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

1) yep

2) yep

3) yep

4) yep

5) Dang, no can do in Oz


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

graynomad said:


> 1) yep
> 
> 2) yep
> 
> ...


I remember seeing on TV when Aussies turned in their guns. There was a trackhoe with an electromagnet dumping them into a compactor. Sad day in Oz.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

> Sad day in Oz.


Tell us about it :frown:

We didn't turn them ALL in, as you can see on the list was can have all but #5, and as nobody else has #5 (well let's assume they don't for now) it's a level playing field with other civilians.

Of course we are behind the 8 ball with LE guys and the Army, but realistically it's very unlikely to get to that state here in Oz I feel. If it does though there will be LEOs and Army guys who "forget" to hand in their weapons as they wander off base, they will have an edge over civvies that's for sure.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Four of the five ... Check!

I'm currently without the squirrel gun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, but Grayman, you're still the winner with that cool big ass truck!



graynomad said:


> 1) yep
> 
> 2) yep
> 
> ...


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah there is that, I feel better now , he who dies with the biggest baddest truck wins eh?


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd like to see how he's going to use a gun that he aint got with him at the time of need. I"d also like to see how he plans to get the looters and animals to wait while he goes and gets the "right giun for the job". I want to know where to get the crystal ball that will tell me what gun I'll neeed that day, too. I mean, suppose you only intend to be "patroling or looting, and you see a rabbit or 2. Do you not take them, due to noise or not wantging to waste an AK or 06 rd on them? What if you're rabbit hunting and run into looters or see a deer at 200 yds. Do you try to fight with nothing more than a shotgun? how many rds of slugs do you carry? It won't be many, at a weight of 10 per lb. Would you carry just that many rifle rds? No, you would not. When do you load the slugs and buckshot, if rapid hunting?how many rds of each in the magazine? 

See the problem here? You'll always have to have your pack of essentials, So you'll have no capacity to carry more than one longam, and enough ammo for it to be worth having with you. Now perhaps, you are a good enough pistol shooter to make an intergrally-suppressed Ruger 2245 suffice for small game. Then any good fighting rifle will suffice, if you have some softpoints for taking big game (and making the 223 an adequate manstopper).

I"d not be without a powerful centerfire pistol, too. Perhaps you can make do with a pocket 9mm, since you'll have the rifle on the assault sling, there will be very little "call" for the fighting sidearm. You have to recognize that you can be easily cut off from your "base camp", in a variety of ways, for several days. So your backpack full of gear has to always go with you. You also have to realize that there's real limits on how much gear that you can run with, dive prone, roll over, jump up again, etc, with, and that injuries will mean that you have to shoot yourself, so as to not be in agony for several days before you die. There will be no supply sergaent to re-issue gear that you jettison or lose, you know. No airlift into and out of the combat zone, no cavalry to come save you, no close air support. That means that you can't use recent military tactics.

So you'll need more gear, and you'll have to keep the weight down to 40 lbs, so you'll have no choice but to just remain undetected. Most stuff will have to be cached in your BOL, and along your route to your BOL. People being the lazy cheapskates that they are, they won't bother to do either one.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

eferred said:


> I'd like to see how he's going to use a gun that he aint got with him at the time of need. I"d also like to see how he plans to get the looters and animals to wait while he goes and gets the "right giun for the job". I want to know where to get the crystal ball that will tell me what gun I'll neeed that day, too. I mean, suppose you only intend to be "patroling or looting, and you see a rabbit or 2. Do you not take them, due to noise or not wantging to waste an AK or 06 rd on them? What if you're rabbit hunting and run into looters or see a deer at 200 yds. Do you try to fight with nothing more than a shotgun? how many rds of slugs do you carry? It won't be many, at a weight of 10 per lb. Would you carry just that many rifle rds? No, you would not. When do you load the slugs and buckshot, if rapid hunting?how many rds of each in the magazine?
> 
> See the problem here? You'll always have to have your pack of essentials, So you'll have no capacity to carry more than one longam, and enough ammo for it to be worth having with you. Now perhaps, you are a good enough pistol shooter to make an intergrally-suppressed Ruger 2245 suffice for small game. Then any good fighting rifle will suffice, if you have some softpoints for taking big game (and making the 223 an adequate manstopper).


Traps/snare for small game. Allows larger weapon for self defense


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

The shtf pistol needs to be concealed, out of the elements, out of the way of the pack harness and of the rifle and sling. That's very hard to accomplish, except with a front pants pocket holster and gun. Since that is my choice for EDC, it works out well.  There are .22 conversion units for the Ruger LC9 and Keltec PF9. Twisted Industries makes them. SigArms makes a .22 unit for their little P938, too. .22 units are not considered to be guns, so they can be mailed to anyone in the US. That's very nice, and so is the "mailability" of Ares Armor 80% finished lower AR receivers, and the rest of the parts can also be mail ordered. That can mean that you have an AR that nobody knows that you have.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

If you're going to stay in one area, and if you have the traps/bait, etc, maybe. But its a bad idea to run the lines in daylight. Anyone who happens to be holding still will almost certaiinly detect you first. If they detect one of your "sets', all they have to do is wait there for you and ambush you.

Decent performance with a trapline requiires that you bait the set-areas frequently, all spring, summer and fall, without the traps being set. Just hide them in the set area. In this manner, the animals all come to associate your scent with food, not fear, and they constantly check the sets for snacks. When you get cold weather to make their pelts usable, to help preseve the meat and when you need the jerky for the winter, you set the traps. The very much higher % of catches then makes it worth your while to run the lines, but do so at night. Gill nets, trotlines, fish poison and bird lime are major aids to foraging and so are luminous night sights and NVD goggles.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not buying any special guns for shtf, cause I built my "battery' for shtf in the first place. You've gotta have a pocket gun for "normal times", anyway, so why bother with a different pistol for shtf? The rifle better be what gets used if shtf. Everyone else will have an auto- rifle, and a pistol is worth nearly nothing vs such rifles, even if they are "only" .22lr.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I only need one gun....this one!


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

let's see you put it in your pocket and walk downtown with it. there's just no way that one gun can do it all, cause everybody needs a pocket pistol in "normal times", and if shtf, they will need a real fighting rifle. everything else can be done without.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What brand of coffee do you drink effered and how much have you had this morning?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm on my second cup.layful: 

I was thinking of going to the range today, seeing as how it is overcast and likely to rain probably not. I don't mind shooting in the rain, it's that they shut the range down during a rain so it turns into a shoot for a while and then wait for a while kind of thing.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

peep sight fills up with rain, gotta blow out the water now and then. One of the reasons that to cut the top out of the peep sight, and build up a set of jB Weld "ears". Blacken the epoxy with magic marker, file a v notch, zero it with the .22lr converion at 50 yds. It's close enough POI with the 223 for fast work to 100 m (within 2" at 50 m). If need real precision, flip up the "long range" wing of the peep sight. On the 11.5" barreled AR15, that wing of the sight should be zeroed at 200 yds, with the 60 gr Nosler Parition Softpoint ammo. The scope is zeroed at 300 yds, in "see thru" mount, with bthp 69 gr Sierra Matchkings. This lets you hold atop the head and hit guts/hips at 1/4 mile.


----------

